# 200 xtp.



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

how do they shoot out of your t/c endeavor or pro hunter at 100 yards I shoot 200gr.shochwaves and trip.7 mag. powder I like it but would like to try some diff. loads.


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*deadyote*

Just my opinion ,but the 40 cal 200 grain XTP is an excellent deer bullet out to 175 yards - fact I like them better than SW's. After 175 the SW's are probably better - sort a - maybe


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shoot the 200 grain/10mm xtp/mag over 110 BH209. I love em' and they shoot very well for me out of the Pro Hunter. The hit deer hard and I have had good luck on the mushroom in the deer. I am not in the calier of Sabotloader in shooting but I am satisfied and feel very confident shooting out to 175-200 yards w/ a light bullet and the wind is right.


----------

